

Hacker News too slow? Is it time for HN to switch to a different platform? - durbin

It seems as if the HN infrastructure hasn't been updated in a long time and is really slow for submitting or commenting on stories.  Is is time to switch HN to a different platform?
======
pg
Rtm made one that we're now testing.

If you look at the numbers though, there were several times in the past when
HN was slower than it is now.

~~~
zck
Does this comprise updates to the Arc codebase, a rewrite in Arc, or something
else entirely?

------
CommentTo
Yeah... It is somewhat slow. And for some question, I was trying to comment,
but it just wouldn't let me for some reason. It just kept me redirecting to
some "/r" page. I logged-out, logged back in, but still had the same problem.
But it worked after someone else had made a comment.

------
bane
It seems to be faster than reddit if that means anything.

------
electrichead
HN needs a pub sub mechanism so I don't need to rely on RSS any more.

------
nathan_f77
I'm not sure if it is already, but I think it would be pretty great if HN was
open source.

The front-end could do with a bit of a facelift, too.

And hey, I've said it before, but we could just switch to Reddit's codebase.
Or even operate like <http://www.thecutelist.com/>, which just points to a
modified <http://www.reddit.com/r/aww>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/> could point to
<http://www.reddit.com/r/hacker_news>, for example.

~~~
mappu
HN is (roughly) open source:
<https://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc> although it doesn't
necessarily correspond to the currently running version. You can do the
facelift yourself via any number of Stylish userscripts.

Reddit's source code is going to be relatively specialized for their
architecture (Cassandra and EC2 and whatever else), and piggybacking on a
subreddit is going to encourage bleed, lower control (e.g. pg restricting
signups at times), and change the value of karma to represent a cross-culture
value instead of what's valued locally.

What advantages are there for merging? You save one password?

